# He decided he doesn't like the crate anymore...help?



## totoromama (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello!

I only got my toy australian shepherd pup a week ago. He is 14 weeks. The first several nights were no problem. I had him in a box by my bed and then after three nights of that, I moved him to the crate which is also near my bed. He has bedding, and toys in there. Because he is so young and so new to the house I also leave him in the crate when I go to work. (I teach so I am actually able to come home during planning periods etc so he isn't in there for more than three hours.) 

I know from others in the house that he cries/yelps for about 15 minutes after I leave in the morning and then he settles down. Well, he was going in the crate off and on voluntarily but has ceased doing that. He clearly associates the crate with me leaving. I gave in to his crying the past two nights and allowed him to sleep with me. But I would like to have it that he doesn't absolutely hate his crate. How do I properly crate train so that he will not hate the crate. I will hopefully be spending a lot of time on this training this weekend when I am more consistently home. 

I know this might seem basic but I just want to make sure what I am doing is right. (Having him go in for food or treats and keeping the door closed but me in the room for a few minutes and then without me in the room and then increasing the time etc.) 

Thanks!!

Totoro's Mama


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

It's called tough love, and between you and I, truth be told they would all rather be out of crate than in crate. The crate is a necessary tool for most people to save their homes and to help with safety for their pups when unsupervised. It's not necessary for pup to like crate just accept it. You are doing the yo-yo program by letting pup out to sleep in bed.

This is a 14 week old pup that you have had for a week, everything in home and you are brand new to pup and much time is needed for adjustments. There will be barking and other problems as it comes with the new pup territory. Be patient and consistent.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If he associates the crate with you leaving, simply put him in it for a couple of hours every evening while you are home. It's what I have always done with my puppy, he takes all his naps in his crate, even when we are home (which is most of the time).

Also, search for 'crate games' on youtube.


----------



## kris83fish01 (Feb 16, 2011)

When I first got my Boston, I felt the need to crate train her. Then, I was pretty much clueless as to how to train her to be "ok" in the crate, but what I did worked for us. I put her in the crate at random times through the day, each time giving her a treat when she went in. That way I assumed she would associate positive things with the crate. Then when she was in, I would make myself visible to her, but I didn't interact with her at all. Regardless if she was whining or sleeping, I assumed she would realize that when she is in the crate she would know its not play time (well she can play by herself but not with people). I would take her out when she was calm, and reward her again. It didn't take long for her to get it. I crated her every night for bed, and when she was a puppy she was also crated when I wasn't home. When she got over the whole "I like to eat little bits of things on the floor that my mommy can't see" phase, and could be trusted in the house, I usually only crated her at bedtime. Now its 5 years later, and she puts herself to bed when she is tired! I still give her a a little treat most of the time when she goes to the crate at night, just to reinforce the behavior. Keep in mind I'm not a dog trainer I just did what worked for me. I'm sure there are other things that you could try but whatever you choose just be patient. Good luck with your new puppy!!!


----------



## totoromama (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! You have all been very helpful! Fortunately I have a 4 day weekend to try some of this!


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

When I first got my dog he used to whine in the crate and I though, oh no I'm going to have to dedicate a few days/weeks to this to make it better, but in the mean time I just kept ignoring him while he whined and it probably only lasted 2-3 days. I did some of the things people suggested, such as the peanut butter kong and leaving him in the crate when I was home too and those things helped. Yours is so young that I don't think you need to worry yet that any behaviors will be too hard to change as long as you are only rewarding the behaviors you want.


----------



## totoromama (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the help again! We have been having him sit in the crate while I am visible but not paying him attention. I was trying to increase it incrementally but it was not fun for either of us. I got some determination and will power tonight and I had him in the crate for a while tonight with me on the bed grading papers so he could see me but couldn't get out. He whined for a while but eventually laid down and quieted down and before long he was asleep. I opened the door to the crate 5 minutes ago and he is still in there (he woke up when I opened it so it isn't as though he is staying because he doesn't realize the door is open). 

I am going to try to have him sleep in there the next few months, although I don't really want to (I love my puppy snuggles). I know it is all about my will power but that doesn't make it easy.  Thanks again for all your help! I hope within a week or so it will be easier for him when I leave for work. (He whines and barks within 30 seconds of me leaving the room. Fortunately, I am only gone for two or three hours at a time so we don't usually have to deal with bathroom issues etc.) 

Ok, I'm rambling but thank you again! *crossing my fingers for will power*


----------

